# McMaster/Carr stainless steel FF proof mesh



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm looking for a link to the proper stainless steel FF proof mesh from McMaster/Carr. I used to have it bookmarked on my other computer, but it has since crashed.

Thanks!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

This help?

http://www.mcmaster.com/#wire-mesh/=9w72mw

The fine stuff

McMaster-Carr


Hummmm....links not working, but just click "stainless steel". It will get you there.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Zack, for those of us that would like to know a little bit more about this mesh. Which one in particular was the proper one?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I ended up getting this one:
Strainer-Grade Woven Wire Cloth 304 SS, 120 X 108 Mesh,.0035" Wire Dia, 12" X 60" Sheet (Same as 9241T45)

I'm not sure if that's the same I have used before, but it should work.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, I just ordered a 24x24 piece. Might work better than window screen.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It works much better, IME. Holds up better, and FF proof. There's a stainless steel screen mesh that's used in sculpting that works pretty well too, but it's much more expensive than the McMaster/Carr stuff.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Jason, how much light does it block.. do you know? 40%?... more... less?

I want to use it under repti sun bulbs .. but if it blocks too much light, it might not b worth the trade off of its "fine-ness".

Thanks!


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Venutus1 said:


> Jason, how much light does it block.. do you know? 40%?... more... less?
> 
> I want to use it under repti sun bulbs .. but if it blocks too much light, it might not b worth the trade off of its "fine-ness".
> 
> Thanks!


The specs on that material for the percentage of open area, list it at 30-39%.


----------

